#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > بخش تابلو روان-LED MATRIX >  >  مدار مکعب ال ای دی رنگی  (led cube 3d ) همراه با فیلم و برنامه

## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2elyas*,*30not30*,*500toman*,*abady*,*abayan*,*abolim*,*aftab el*,*aga2000*,*ajamee*,*aliansari*,*alimohseni*,*amen*,*amir16322*,*anzal*,*arashfozol*,*arta1359*,*ask*,*atropatan*,*azinnet*,*bitlo*,*chpiano*,*com-service*,*davehr*,*Eengineer*,*ehsanhay*,*e_t_mehdi*,*fabienmartin*,*farah676*,*fard43*,*fars*,*farshad12*,*g.power*,*gggreen*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghoshiry*,*ghzare*,*hajhassan*,*hamed.shakor*,*hp416*,*hrzn*,*h_jal*,*imanfc*,*kamalsr1353*,*khaled2152*,*khder_beh*,*lamerd*,*lighting2015*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdi245*,*mahdi87*,*majid_vb*,*mbza11*,*mehdi1359*,*mehdi_ke*,*mmelecom*,*mmmasood*,*mnrlsd*,*mobaraki*,*mohamad0001*,*mohamad001*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsensoufi*,*moj2006*,*mojhos*,*mojimmmmm*,*moslemgh1985*,*mostafa18872*,*mrazmi123*,*mtdehghan*,*mzm*,*m_nad*,*naser1111*,*nbagheri*,*NICHICON*,*nima20-20*,*ooxoo*,*pc repairman*,*phd_rose*,*pourya021*,*pps2011*,*pqow*,*reza azi*,*REZA164690*,*rezakings*,*rouhollah67*,*sadegh1*,*SAEED GHESHM*,*saeedola*,*saman90*,*samandsarir86*,*saminz*,*shayan234*,*shb2*,*sia3016*,*sinamhc*,*Sina_Browser*,*soh3il*,*SYBOT*,*takmehdi*,*tion*,*v00rujak*,*VALY1358*,*zaherii*,*ارا*,*الکاپو*,*سیداحمد*,*صابری*,*عصرنو*,*عيسي رجبي*,*میرچولی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## الکاپو

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*latifk200*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*

----------


## الکاپو

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*latifk200*,*mmelecom*,*pps2011*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ghoshiry*,*latifk200*,*mmelecom*,*pps2011*

----------

